# 97 Pick Up 4x4 XE



## Montel (Feb 1, 2007)

I am thinking of buying a '97 Pick Up XE. It's a 4x4 with manual hubs and a 4 cylinder. I would rather a 6 but hard to find in my area. It has 62 thousand miles. I would like to ge just a small bit of info from anyone that has one. Would they reccomend getting one. Any problems? Whats the fuel milage like with a 4. Is it a bit sluggish? Thank you very much in advance. 

This is the truck. The price is better though. 

AutoTrader - Vehicle Details


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

10k for a 97, thats a bit steep. overall the trucks are very reliable and the engine lasts over 200k easier(provided its maintained). I would make a strong recommendation on getting one, I've had mine 3 yrs now and love it. just wish it was a KC. mileage depends on the driver but average I would say 17-20 mpg. as far as I understand I dont think they put v-6s in the 96-97 trucks. could be wrong though.


----------



## firebug (Apr 26, 2005)

I owned a 97 HB that I bought new off the lot in July 97 . The only problems is a alternator , brake pads, upper ball joints . The vehicle has 162,000 miles . I change oil and filter every 3,000 miles and replace the wires and plugs every 50,000 mile and I get 20-21 miles on the Hwy. and 16-18 city driving .


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

I've owned my 97 nissan pickup for two years now and drive it 100 miles round trip to work most every day. I've had no serious problems with it. It has about 130,000 miles on it now and my only complaint would be its a little rough riding on the crappy concrete sectioned highway I have to travel to work. But its a truck if you want a smooth ride get a car. It has a great four wheel drive system which i use quite a bit and my gas milage on the highway runs around 20 mpg. Where I live here in North Carolina you can buy the same truck for around 6 or $7000.00 so your truck may be priced a little high, however they are great trucks and I would recommend one to anyone wanting a small pickup.


----------

